# Kaercher Vaporapid 1701 steam cleaner



## lgnd

Just bought a used Kaercher Vaporapid 1701 steam cleaner for ~100GBP
This model was replaced with the SC 1702 steam cleaner which is the best model in the household line. Parameters are almost the same as the Nimbus 1300 stated in Caledonia's excellent review.

Didn't have a chance to try it on my tan interior, I used it on the balcony removing bird droppings and cleand up my tan floor mats.

Tank capacity is 2 liter I was able to use the machine at highest steam setting for long time. The only issue until now is removing the tank cap after releasing the pressure with empty tank. Manual says I can remove the tank cap after the empty tank light came on and I release the pressure. So it didn't work I had to wait until it cooled back (~30min). 
I hope I'll figure this out soon!

I'm very happy with the overall results and I'll do a detailed writeup soon.

Pics:


----------



## Lowiepete

One quick question - most steam cleaners that I've come across seem to require a great
deal of strength in holding the steam release. This makes it very difficult for anyone with
limited hand grip (like me) to use them. Is it the same with this machine?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## cheffi

i've a similar model (bit older), you can lock the steam release, so you don't have to press it all the time, but its quite easy to press.


----------



## lgnd

The trigger is comfortable and easy to press. ^ +1


----------



## Lowiepete

Does anyone know if this model is available in the UK? Google isn't too helpful...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Guest

If you release all the steam first it will help.


----------

